# Jeff's newsletter signup on the sidebar



## DougE (Monday at 3:46 PM)

TulsaJeff
  There any way y'all can move it down to the bottom of the sidebar? I find it distracting where it is now.


----------



## tx smoker (Monday at 5:26 PM)

I'm with you on this one. It just showed up a little while ago and the placement is kind of annoying. If it could be moved, that would be greatly appreciated.

Robert


----------



## DougE (Monday at 5:39 PM)

tx smoker said:


> I'm with you on this one. It just showed up a little while ago and the placement is kind of annoying. If it could be moved, that would be greatly appreciated.
> 
> Robert


Glad it wasn't just me, Robert.


----------



## tbern (Monday at 5:41 PM)

Did it get moved? On my Kindle, it's showing up way on the bottom and not in the way at all.


----------



## DougE (Monday at 5:44 PM)

tbern said:


> Did it get moved? On my Kindle, it's showing up way on the bottom and not in the way at all.










Its in the same place on the home page too.


----------



## JckDanls 07 (Monday at 6:09 PM)

Yup..  the bright white is killer when your in dark mode ...


----------



## DougE (Monday at 6:13 PM)

JckDanls 07 said:


> Yup..  the bright white is killer when your in dark mode ...


The orange at the top doesn't help either. It all sticks out like sore thumb and just makes you look that way.


----------

